# Solution To Black Tank Odors



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried this? It may help reduce odors and therefore chemical use. May also make you the favorite person in camp of everyone downwind.

http://www.rv-360.com/


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Somebody here has one, I remember seeing the pictures. Do you have problems with odor?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

got one, and it helps.










Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Got one.......










I never really had bad odors, but I figured if it keeps them away, it's better yet.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought about getting one a long time ago but talked my way out of it for the following reasons...

1. Won't eliminate odors -- just allows for them to be possibly sucked up outside easier...

2. The device requires wind to create an artificial vacuum on the reverse side to draw the smell and odors out -- once again -- does not eliminate anything --

3. Would not reduce the use of any chemicals --

4. and finally -- I understand the concept -- if you make it so the odors can get out of the tank then they are less likely to get in your living space -- but the exhaust tube is sooooo long compared to the diameter of the tube that personally -- and i am no physics major -- but I would thing that it would take allot of wind/draw to create enough underpressurization on the exhaust tube to remove enough odor to the point where you start eliminating smell ...

I think a good 0.20 cent washer on the toilet would be cheaper ...









Then again I've been wrong before


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

have been thinking getting one 
Maybe as soon as the weather warms up

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have put them or similar like units on my last 2 units including my Outback and they work!
Well worth the investment, took about 30 minutes to install, I am also going to install on the grey tank as well it can get pretty ripe.
Steve


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We just flush our black and grey tank after each vaction use. I have never smelled any tank odor inside or out. My brothers sob bathroom reaked







he would take a trip and then one a few weeks later just pull up to the dump station pull the valves then close and done







Then would complain by the end of summer how his sinks and toilets smell so bad. ( yes they would also dump milk etc down in the grey tank).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm with Scott and Jamie on this one. Flush tanks on the way home from EVERY trip. Never had any issues with odor.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I flush my tanks well after each use, and never had a problem. Also use the citrus-scented toilet chemicals, as a general rule.
Darlene


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I have one as well. Works well for eliminating odors! We were having difficulty with odors coming up out of the tank when the toilet was flushed. After we put this thing on, we haven't had any issue with odors. Well... odors coming out of the tank anyway...


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I installed one because a friend told me it was the best mod he added to his trailer. Before I installed mine, I was getting some odor even with chemicals added. After installing the 360-vent, the odor was completely gone. I used my trailer all last summer and the only thing I added was calgone water softner to the blackwater holding tank.

I think the 360-vent creates a negative pressure in the blackwater's roof vent pipe, thus always drawing air from the blackwater holding tank up the vent pipe like sucking on a straw would. This way there is near a buildup of pressure in the holding tank which would escape out the toilet ever time the toilet valve is openned during the flushing process.

I posted pictures of my instalation procedure under Mods Forum back on June 12, 2006 ( the posting title is " Installing 360 Vent Cover ).I don't know how to quick reference to the posting but hopefully someone who knows how might read this and add it here so you can access it easily.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I have one also.

Never had a lot of problem, but in the middle of the summer down here it gets pretty darn hot and you got a wiff everytime you flushed. Since it's been installed, I haven't smelled anything.

It has been worth the minimal expense and quick installation for us.

One word of advice, don't follow the install instructions that come with it. Just cut off the top of the existing vent pipe to an apprpriate height (measure twice) and then just install it over the existing pipe and screw it in to the pipe.

The install instructions have you remove the existing base and install thiers. Way too much work with no benefit and the possibility of a leak in the roof.

Jim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm with Ghosty on this one. I had thought about it but decided against it sense it was a mask to the real problem and I have never had a odor problem. I would think it would only work while traveling or when their is a strong wind in the right direction to get the venturi effect to work, but if the wind was blowing toward the vent it would act like a funnel and make the problem worse.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its like a weather vane, it turns with the wind so the wind is never blowing in the wrong direction. Its on my spring list


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its like a weather vane, it turns with the wind so the wind is never blowing in the wrong direction. Its on my spring list


Oh I didn't know that









I still can't see were it would help that much sense if you blow across a open pipe you create the same venturi effect.

But hey it looks really cool


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I installed one about 18 months ago when my Blacktank Cap blew off. Does it work? Yes. Do I still need chemicals? Yes.

One side effect is how many people ask you if it is a weather vane or an antenna.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Chips said:


> I installed one because a friend told me it was the best mod he added to his trailer. Before I installed mine, I was getting some odor even with chemicals added. After installing the 360-vent, the odor was completely gone. I used my trailer all last summer and the only thing I added was calgone water softner to the blackwater holding tank.
> 
> I think the 360-vent creates a negative pressure in the blackwater's roof vent pipe, thus always drawing air from the blackwater holding tank up the vent pipe like sucking on a straw would. This way there is near a buildup of pressure in the holding tank which would escape out the toilet ever time the toilet valve is openned during the flushing process.
> 
> I posted pictures of my instalation procedure under Mods Forum back on June 12, 2006 ( the posting title is " Installing 360 Vent Cover ).I don't know how to quick reference to the posting but hopefully someone who knows how might read this and add it here so you can access it easily.


Here's your link:

Installing 360 Vent Cover

Dan


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I actually put mine on so whoever is following me has something to watch...........

STeve


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its like a weather vane, it turns with the wind so the wind is never blowing in the wrong direction. Its on my spring list


It will only turn if it free of debris and is maintianed well. I would rather just have a vent cap I don't need to worry about to much. Also if your tanks are smelling you should take care of the problem instead of giving the smell to your down wind neigbors. The tanks need more than just a pull of the valve and then close and call it good. Flush the tanks after each use. When I dump our black tank (in the middle of a trip) I will turn the sink in our bathroom on and fill the tank up atleast half way then re dump. When We get home I flush all of the tanks atleast twice.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought one for the old Outback but Keystone butched up the pipe so bad I could never put it on. Pipe wasn't centered in the hole on the roof. Not even close so I elected not to stress it.

Think I'll put it on the new trailer but don't have that great of hopes for it. Meaning that I don't expect a 20MPH wind to create enough of a vacuum over the other one that was already there to help appreciably more. Wish I thought of that before I bought it.

Long and short of it , it is probably $20 bucks that you don't have to spend. It for sure won't replace flushing, flushing and flushing again.


----------

